# Webseite für Faschingsverein ... Hilfe



## bleifresser (2. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt. Wie der Titel schon sagt, brauch ich etwas Hilfe für ein Webseitendesign. Die Seite soll für einen privaten Faschingsverein (Karneval) sein und genau da liegt das Problem. 
Da es ein recht simpler Verein ist, gibt es keine Vorleistung. Ich meine damit, dass es kein Wappen gibt, auch Fotos sind nur schlechte Qualität. 
Mein Hauptproblem liegt dabei, ein Header zu erstellen. Ich hatte es mir so gedacht, dass am unteren Rand des Headers ein Navigationleiste sitzt (als Beispiel wäre hier die Seite: http://www.gmx.de genannt) 
Ich hatte das schon mal bei Dr.Web gesehen und fand das passend für eine Faschingsseite. 
Im ganzen soll die Seite nicht zu "seriös" wirken. Ich meine damit, dass es nicht eine Seite wird, mit der man auch ein Bank vertreten könnte. 

Ich bräuchte deshalb ein paar Tipps bzgl. des Headers. Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen ?


----------



## JensDenker (3. Dezember 2004)

Hi bleifresser,

1. heisst das Karneval 
2. würd ich sonne Karnevalsmütze nehmen die die Präsidenten immer auf haben, diese bunten. Hab leider den Namen vergessen, dann würd ich noch geschminkte Verkleidete Leute in den Header setzen und des mit Photoshop schön mixen.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Pianoman (3. Dezember 2004)

Also ich bin trotzdem dafür, daß es Fasching heißt   

Aber die Idee mit den Verkleidungen finde ich auch ganz gut. Wenn Du sagst, es gibt einige (wenn auch nicht sonderlich gute) Photos, dann wäre es doch sicher möglich, einige Verkleidungen zu einer Art Header-Graphik zusammenzuschustern. Vielleicht so a la Maskenball...
Eine Karnevalsmütze zu verwenden hängt halt von den regionalen Gegebenheiten ab... weiß ja nicht ob's das überall gibt...

lg. und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## bleifresser (3. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die Tipps ! Ich werd mal versuchen das umzusetzen. 
P.S. Bei uns heisst das FASCHING (Sachsen)


----------



## bleifresser (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab noch ma eine Frage bzgl. der Mütze (oder wie auch immer das Ding heißt). Wie soll ich die einsetzen ? 
Ich meine, soll ich den Header in Form dieser Mütze machen oder wie meinst du das ? 
Ich hab mal versucht ein (weihnachtliches) Wappen zu erstellen. Würde gern wissen, was ihr davon haltet. 
Link: http://www.pcc-messa.de/wappen_winter.jpg

Wie bekomme ich so eine Mütze am besten hin ? Mir wäre eine Vektorgrafik am liebsten aber kein muss. Ich weiss aber nicht ob das so cool kommt wenn, ich die so pie mal daumen in ps" zeichne".


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Dezember 2004)

Nehme doch einfach ein Photo und schneide es aus. Wenn du willst, kannst du immer noch einen "Comic-Effekt" hinzufügen.


----------



## 2222christian (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi @ all

Hab da ein Problem und zwar bräuchte ich noch ein cooles motto für unsere mottoveranstaltung uns ist leider nix besseres eingefallen wie DDR Party oder Bauer sucht Frau.
Dann bräuchte ich noch eine coolen Spruch den wir als Verein immer sagen.
Wäre dankbar für Ideen.
Danke schonmal

Mfg


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

Ok, lass mich das mal zusammenfassen:
Ihr wollt ne Mottoparty machen, habt aber kein Motto?! 
Und wir sollen dir alles vorsagen?
Tze...

Wenn ihr ne DDR-Party macht, guck bei Google mal (Marx (Sprüche für Deko like: Proletarier aller Länder vereinigt euch), Engels (siehe Marx), Sozialismus (Für Sozialismus und Freundschaft seid bereit, Allzeit bereit...), Pioniere (Guck dir die Uniformen oder Logos an), Ampelmännchen (Deko), Spreewaldgurken (Als Gag Gurken im Fass bei der Party verteilen), Vita-Cola, Knusperflocken, Schlager Süß Tafel...usw)

Bauer sucht Frau, keine Ahnung kenn ich nicht! (ist doch son Rotz von RTL oder?)
Google und ein wenig Eigeninitiative wären recht gut bei deinem Problem.

Peez

edit: PS: Warum holst du nen alten, artfremden Thread dafür hoch?


----------



## 2222christian (16. Dezember 2007)

das hast du falsch verstanden sollt mir net sagen wie wir das motto gestallten können sondern ob ihr noch anregung für neue mottos habt


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

2222christian hat gesagt.:


> das hast du falsch verstanden sollt mir net sagen wie wir das motto gestallten können sondern ob ihr noch anregung für neue mottos habt



Ok, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür!

Dann gib ein paar mehr Infos (Zielgruppe, Größe, Umfang, Jahrezeit, Budget...)
Kann man besser drauf eingehen, sonst erzählt man ins Blaue


----------



## 2222christian (16. Dezember 2007)

also eigentlich bin ich im kirmesverein da aber unser fascingsv. dieses jahr nix macht haben wir das in die hand genommen. soll kein richtiger fasching werden kleines programm . . . lassen das unter FKK laufen also first kappen kirmes. rosenmontag wollen wir ne mottoparty machen. nur uns fehlt halt eins ein richtig cooles motto


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

Ok, da ihr dann eh mit Verkleidung arbeitet:
1. Pimp (im Sinne von Zuhälter-Party, klingt schlimmer als es ist. So richtig schön mit   
    Plüsch und billig )
2. Schicki Micki
3. Alles von 60er bis 90er Party
4. Rock 'n' Roll
5. Manta Party
6. Punker & Popper
7. Hawai
8. Stars und Sternchen
usw...
Brauchst du mehr?


----------



## 2222christian (16. Dezember 2007)

jahre patrys sind immer cool nur das problem ist wir haben ja auch ne band und wenn den ganzen abend 70´jahre spielen ist das ja auch langweilig, aba ansonsten waren noch ein paar coole dinger dabei werde ich bei der nächsten versammlung mal anbringen. 
DANKE erstmal

Ps falls dir noch was cooles einfallen sollte kannste ja nochmal texten
(zinker1983@gmx.net)

Mfg


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

Alles klar.
Hab mir deine Addy aufgeschrieben.
Aus diversen Gründen würde ich aber die wieder rausnehmen.
Und schau öfter mal rein. 

Peez


----------

